# durock on studs, durock screws



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Cement board over a 6 mil vapor barrier directly into the studs. The screws are in the same aisle(HD) as the sheetrock, durock, corner bead, etc... You can also use roofing nails.
Ron


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

johnny331 said:


> Does cement board go right on the wood studs in a bathroom?


Already answered.


johnny331 said:


> Or does it require some sort of backing/underlayment?


No.


johnny331 said:


> Is there any sort of vapor barrier used for the walls/floor?


Already answered.


johnny331 said:


> Everyone says to use special durock scews, I've never seen them (never really looked hard)... Can I get them anywhere?


They are often in the Tile materials/tools area of the BIG HOME stores.
Also try tile suppliers.
Example:
http://www.cgcinc.com/pdf/datasheets/EDR_6294.pdf

FWIW: Duraokc installation guide:
http://www.cgcinc.com/pdf/install/EDR_00D6_web.pdf


----------

